# Cobalt blue Malawi seems to cough



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Hi all, I m new to the game and I'm hoping you can put my mind at ease. I have a small set up at the moment with only 6 Malawis, 3 cobalt blues and 3 yellow zebras. They all get on fine at the moment. However, the cobalts hide a lot more and the biggest seems to cough his food back up several times and then not be able to eat it - is this a known illness or am I worrying about nothing?

Also, not a problem, the biggest cobalt always follows another cobalt around. Literally always, but I think they are both males...

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Spitting food is a cause for alarm.

What are water parameters? What do the feces look like? Thick and food colored or threadlike and white/clear? Hiding as at the top of the tank behind filtration equipment, or tucked away at the bottom?

Some info to look through: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for that. Water conditions are good other than Nitrate is slightly high (but is reducing). He is hiding in behind rocks, never a heater or filter. They are all in a smaller tank at the moment whilst my 57 gallon matures.

I should have mentioned that I only bought the fish about 4 days ago and today was the 1st time I fed them. Should I monitor the spitting for a time before taking action, or is there something I should do right a way?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What do you mean when you refer to the 57 gallon matures? What are the exact readings of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate in the smaller tank? The larger tank? How were any of the tanks cycled?


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

So basically, I set a 2nd hand tank up with the tetras that came with it, but wanted to keep Malawi's. we kept the tetras for a couple of weeks, and then took them to the LFS. We then changed the substrate to coral sand and added marine rock to buffer the PH up. We left this for about 2 weeks, monitored the vital signs until the ammonia and nitrite were 0, PH was 8.0 and nitrate was 20ppm. I have added some tetra nitrateminus and the level is falling.

The new tank is a lot bigger and I am currently cycling it as its brand new with external filter. It's now been running since Sunday evening.

Apologies for the lengthy post, hope it covers everything!


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Sorry... New tank readings are... pH 8.2, nitrite 0, ammonia 0, nitrate 20ppm. I also added some API QuickStart when new and treated both tanks with tap water conditioner.


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Sorry... New tank readings are... pH 8.2, nitrite 0, ammonia 0, nitrate 20ppm. I also added some API QuickStart when new and treated both tanks with tap water conditioner.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

If this was the first time you fed this fish it may simply have not liked the food or wasn't used to it. Try something different.


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, I just have a suspession that its something more. He literally takes the flakes in, and spits out. It's currently a very peaceful tank an I would say he is the most dominant.

Every now and again I see him do something with his mouth that I can only describe or liken to like when we reach before vomiting.

I am new to this, so forgive me... But could he be a she? Lol!


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

I was thinking of taking him/her out and putting into the new tank where the nitrate is lower. Any pros or cons, keeping in mind it has only been running for 2 and a half days.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree with Iggy. This is usually the first sign of Malawi Bloat. They try to eat but they can't swallow the food, and spit the food out. When not eating, they can look like they are trying to cough of phlegm or whatever it is a fish would have. After a few days they stop trying to eat and get listless. After awhile their stomach may bloat up with fluid, then they may die soon.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

malibu86 said:


> I was thinking of taking him/her out and putting into the new tank where the nitrate is lower. Any pros or cons, keeping in mind it has only been running for 2 and a half days.


Stressing the fish more doesn't help. Water changes will improve the water quality. Check and see if you can find the treatments. Metronidazole is one I've tried.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat.php


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Right... Seems life is not good at the moment... Sick fish, girlfriend in hospital and my cat was run over last night and has died. 
The only positive is, the LFS said they would take the fish back if its not eating by Saturday.. I m worried that the others may have caught it though... How infectious is this infection/disease?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the problems, man.

Bloat is not contagious. But it will spread. It is thought that other fish 'catch' it by mouthing the feces of infected fish. Any sign of the clear, threadlike feces? Are the other fish feeding?

Something that you can try is adding epsom salt to your water. It can aid in digestion. The proper use is listed in the article I linked above.

Chester B brings up a good point, as well.


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Iggy, 
All the other fish are feeding properly except for maybe the one that the infected fish follows. Although when it does eat, it is taking the food in, just not as frantic as the others.

The poop on all fish is short and brownish in colour. However, I have not seen the poorly fish "go to the loo"


----------



## malibu86 (May 27, 2013)

I can now see that his poop is white and stringy! Should I remove him from the tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Treat the whole tank. Should be easy since you said it's a smaller tank. Follow the instructions from the article I linked earlier in this thread.


----------

